# Website with Q/Q earnings and sales growth % for US stocks



## dheath (17 April 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a reliable website where I can find the last 2 or 3 quarters of Quarter over Quarter earnings and sales growth percentages for US stocks.

I know IBD gives an EPS rating and last quarter only, and Marketsmith offers this for $1000.00, but does anyone know of a free website or at least a cheaper one that has reliable info.

Thanks,

Duane.


----------



## Farang (8 May 2013)

dheath said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable website where I can find the last 2 or 3 quarters of Quarter over Quarter earnings and sales growth percentages for US stocks.
> 
> ...




Yahoo finance- free
portfolio123- $50 a month with 10+ years  of data.

What do you want to do with this data?


----------



## dheath (9 May 2013)

Farang said:


> Yahoo finance- free
> portfolio123- $50 a month with 10+ years  of data.
> 
> What do you want to do with this data?





Thanks for the reply, But I was chasing Last few quarters of EPS Growth %, not the estimated future growth rates... Unless I'm missing something, If I am can you post a link.

Thanks,

Duane.


----------

